# Bully sticks and different from Rawhide Free



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

You will need to compare ingredients. Bully sticks are a single digestible ingredient: beef pizzle aka bull penis. Rawhide-free chews could be made from just about anything.

Personally, I prefer to feed single-ingredient treats and chews.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

We bought a "rawhide free" product about a year ago (so take this with a grain of salt) and I thought I saw the core was made from a pineapple core.

Basil wasn't into it and it was pricy, so we never looked too far into it... But that's our history on the item, or, what I can remember.

Check out Costco for bully sticks... Best bang for buck.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy likes these beef cheeks too.








BARKING BUDDHA Beef Cheek Slice Dog Treats, 5-6-in - Chewy.com


Buy Barking Buddha Beef Cheek Slice Dog Treats, 5-6-in at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com




Unfortunately good chews are expensive. "Pork Chomps" are good too.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Under supervision I give buffalo ears (non-greasy unlike pig ears) and Himalayan yak cheese. Both of my dogs are power chewers.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

As mentioned, bully sticks (steer sticks, pizzles, etc.) are stretched, dehydrated penises. "Rawhide free sticks" can be pretty much anything that isn't rawhide, including plant based chews.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

They aren't chew sticks per se, but I got a bag of Tylee's chicken jerky in my last Chewy order, and it's 100% chicken breast made in the U.S., with no chicken from China per the bag shouting. No salt, only chicken breast pieces. Assuming all that is accurate...

Oliver, who is now without a full set of teeth, loves these and he's doing great with them as snacks and treats. High recommended by us, though not suitable for tiny super soft training treats. But that's not why I got them for us 😊, so no worries here.

Just put one of those beef cheeks Tom linked in my cart to try in our next order. Thanks, Tom!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Streetcar said:


> They aren't chew sticks per se, but I got a bag of Tylee's chicken jerky in my last Chewy order, and it's 100% chicken breast made in the U.S., with no chicken from China per the bag shouting. No salt, only chicken breast pieces. Assuming all that is accurate...
> 
> Oliver, who is now without a full set of teeth, loves these and he's doing great with them as snacks and treats. High recommended by us, though not suitable for tiny super soft training treats. But that's not why I got them for us 😊, so no worries here.
> 
> Just put one of those beef cheeks Tom linked in my cart to try in our next order. Thanks, Tom!!


Peggy loves Tylee’s chicken jerky, and I love having something dry to stick in my pocket for walks. I just break off tiny pieces for her.

For a small poodle, a whole piece might work as a chew. But Gracie has choked on it more than once. So bite-sized pieces only for her.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

I hope it's okay that I "hijack" here and ask.... has anyone ever found bully sticks that aren't outrageously offensive in smell? I mean, I know they'll likely all stink. But does there exist a brand that's maybe a bit less... um... intense? I love sitting with B as she chews (to bond) but holy Dinah I cannot handle the bully stick stench. 

She also has yak cheese and antlers. She's not at all a power chewer... she's yet to actually finish a bully stick, cheese, etc. 

I may look up the other edibles mentioned here. Perhaps I can just replace the bully with something less triggering to my gag reflex.


----------



## X skully X (Nov 21, 2021)

I recently picked up Beef esophagus dried into a donut shape. (No noticeable smell) Even the little dogs like it…. I can’t say the shape makes it any easier to hold which is what I was hoping for. I’m also going to pick up some cheeks. I’ve seen them, but hearing Tom recommend them make me feel better about trying them out.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

BennieJets said:


> I hope it's okay that I "hijack" here and ask.... has anyone ever found bully sticks that aren't outrageously offensive in smell? I mean, I know they'll likely all stink. But does there exist a brand that's maybe a bit less... um... intense? I love sitting with B as she chews (to bond) but holy Dinah I cannot handle the bully stick stench.
> 
> She also has yak cheese and antlers. She's not at all a power chewer... she's yet to actually finish a bully stick, cheese, etc.
> 
> I may look up the other edibles mentioned here. Perhaps I can just replace the bully with something less triggering to my gag reflex.


When Annie was less of a power chewer, I really liked Whimzees. They are inexpensive and potato starch based. She also liked lambs ears. 

I'd be careful with antlers, they are harder than most bones and can fracture teeth. 

I sometimes hold a raw turkey wing for Annie to chew. I think you are vegan, so might find that even grosser than bully stick smell?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Streetcar said:


> They aren't chew sticks per se, but I got a bag of Tylee's chicken jerky in my last Chewy order, and it's 100% chicken breast made in the U.S., with no chicken from China per the bag shouting. No salt, only chicken breast pieces. Assuming all that is accurate...
> 
> Oliver, who is now without a full set of teeth, loves these and he's doing great with them as snacks and treats. High recommended by us, though not suitable for tiny super soft training treats. But that's not why I got them for us 😊, so no worries here.
> 
> Just put one of those beef cheeks Tom linked in my cart to try in our next order. Thanks, Tom!!


Note that I first found these at my training facility. They're quite varied in thickness. I was able to select the thickest ones from the container. The thinnest ones in the container were quite thin and might be disappointing if I expected the thick ones. Just something to be aware of; you may get thin or thick ones. I haven't bought them online yet.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

BennieJets said:


> I hope it's okay that I "hijack" here and ask.... has anyone ever found bully sticks that aren't outrageously offensive in smell? I mean, I know they'll likely all stink. But does there exist a brand that's maybe a bit less... um... intense? I love sitting with B as she chews (to bond) but holy Dinah I cannot handle the bully stick stench.


You can get odor free bully sticks:








4-Inch Odor-Free Bully Stick


Shop our 4-Inch Odor-Free Bully Sticks for a natural, highly digestible chewing experience for your dog. Perfect for lighter chewers, shop them today!




www.bestbullysticks.com


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I see chicken jerky has been mentioned. Our dogs enjoy them but they are not exactly durable as chews at our house. I supervise their consumption too. They are more like special treats than chews. Sometimes small sharp pieces break off.


----------



## MiniMojo (Aug 20, 2021)

I ordered these recently in the "thick/balance" variety and don't find them smelly at all. A Canadian company and they're offering a "bonus gift" to compensate for shipping if you spend more than $50. (My "gift" included rabbit ears with fur and some other random treats but you can choose something different.) 

I've tried to find @94Magna_Tom's beef cheek strips for Canadian delivery and in many Toronto stores but I've had no luck.


----------



## Poodle2021 (Mar 14, 2021)

My guy loves No Hide chews as a rawhide alternative. I can only find them at smaller, specialty shops, not the Bog Boxes. They come in a variety of sizes & flavors. Not cheap, maybe $7 each. They break down fairly quickly which I prefer but he usually saves a piece to play with for weeks. First he chews….buries….digs up….repeat repeat repeat….play with leftovers, finally eat. Lasts about 3 weeks total.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Tom, thank you HUGELY for this heads up!!!! Oliver is an oversize Tpoo, and he could never tackle that large one. I'll look for a small one and hopefully that is on offer - I've nowhere local to purchase these. Thank you again 😊🙏.


----------

